
Patent awarded for non-fueled energy charging system - froggy
http://grandblancview.mihomepaper.com/news/2018-05-24/News/Local_men_hope_to_market_nonfueled_energy_charging.html
======
froggy
Saw this in my local newspaper and the invention seems majorly disruptive,
although I don't think these guys are getting much attention with a little
local article written about them. I am posting it here hoping someone with the
right background can reach out to them.

~~~
gus_massa
Don't hold your breath. This smells very bad.

The article has no information about how the system works, and they didn't
show a prototype. They only claim to have one that worked for 27 hours, but
it's not clear how much power it was providing and they have no independent
verification.

I'm trying to guess, but since one of them has a background in pneumatics,
perhaps they are storing energy compressed air.(?????) They say something
about magnets, but I don't have any idea how they could possible use magnets,
so I count it as a red flag. Namedroping Tesla is another red flag.

I tried some googling, but I didn't find anything. If you get a better press
coverage, or a link to the patent, or something more technical perhaps I can
give it a try.

